# Is this nesting behavior?



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I wasn't really sure where to put this thread, so if it needs moved, please feel free 

Phoebe has become really smitten with Quinn lately and a few days ago she was in the trash can next to the couch that I put poop papers, etc. in. Well I took her out assuming she just fell in there. Today she was there again, picked her up, and she went right back in and this is what she was doing: Notice when I get close she attacks and scares me lol :blush


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_-SUnQgG9E


If so, does that mean I need to start hormone reduction techniques? I thought my babies were all too young for this sort of thing  She is 9 months old.

I took her out of the trash as soon as I filmed it.

They are not caged together and do not have anything resembling nesting materials.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

The rocking back and forth is her trying to intimidate you because she is defending her "nest." Birds become sexually mature at around 7-9 months, so this isn't too early for her. You should start hormone reduction techniques and keep her from the trash and other dark areas.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! I thought that was what was going on with her. I will employ hormone reduction techniques and keep her out of those places. She has been particularly drawn to the window sill too so now I know why! I just think of them all as babies so I was surprised!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yep, definitely nesting. What a creative spot, silly girl.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

When she was a duck butt she used to fall in there all the time, guess she decided she likes it!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I REALLY don't want trash can babies, Phoebe! 

She is determined. She lured Quinn to the spot. She went in it again too, but I got her out before she got all hissy again. Guess it is time to move the trash can away.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I also ordered balck out curtains to help with the long night treatments


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Black out curtains are awesome.  they're also noise-reducing. 

Poor girl really wants some babies with that boy! I'll bet you're worried.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

A little. I'm worried about her laying eggs, not so much worried about fertilized eggs since they are supervised while out. But yeah, she is obsessed with him and I'm not sure why since he is still a little player lol!


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

thats how my birds ended with a chick lol first they were investigating the nest box for like a week or so after they finished they started "making babies" lol 2 weeks later i found eggs in the nest box


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> But yeah, she is obsessed with him and I'm not sure why since he is still a little player lol!


Girl tiels are weird, they seem to always go after the boy that they can't have. Bubbles chased Fuzzy for four months before he gave her the time of day (and now they're inseparable) and at the time he was obsessed with Hershey. If she's persistent enough he may become a one bird man lol.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

He seems more attached to her than the others but I think it's just because she preens him lol! He still chases the other girls around. But she follows him and is sweet to him even when he is a jerk, which is most of the time. I swear he's using her for the scritches . And he never reciprocates!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What a selfish boy!!! Sounds like he's found the perfect girl for him!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Right! I feel bad for her but at least he seems to like her some!


----------

